# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Приобрел модель СУ 27 УБ (1:32) трампитера.

## yurec

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!

Приобрел сей конструктор , сам не являюсь 
профессионалом моделлером, по этой причине
для сборки нанял профи в помощь , хотел бы услышать 
от Вас профессионалов , замечания и советы 
дабы в последствии модель была максимально аутентична
оригиналу.

По возможности буду выкладывать фото :Smile: 
Зараннее благодарю всех высказавшихся по теме.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Уже много раз касались этой модели. Если Вам повезло, то примерно с год китайцы выпускают ее с некоторыми исправленными косяками. Подробно - Су-27б Холостяка Речь там не про УБ, но полезно.

----------


## yurec

> Уже много раз касались этой модели. Если Вам повезло, то примерно с год китайцы выпускают ее с некоторыми исправленными косяками. Подробно - Су-27б Холостяка Речь там не про УБ, но полезно.


Насколько мне известно ,с 2008 года когда трумпетер выпустил модель  СУ 27 УБ ,они учли нарекания на выпущеный в 2006 фланкер и исправление ошибок имело место , китайци сообщили о ненужности в этой модели китов испавления ЗАКТО ...
Тут подробно:
http://www.hyperscale.com/2008/revie...reviewkb_1.htm

Ну что ж посмотрим ,  пока я увидел неприятную полосу на фонаре , но это исправимые  мелочи ...

----------


## Kasatka

Добро пожаловать на форум!

ну полоска на фонаре - это вынужденная технологическая фича. она легко исправляется.
Хотелось бы посмотреть на процесс сборки =)
Удачи!

Сергей

----------


## yurec

Постараюсь выкладывать ход сборки ...

ПС
Все таки жду от Вас полезных советов :)  так как цель поставлена очень амбициозная :) - максимальное соответствие  реальной машине.
Возможно процесс затянется.

----------


## Kasatka

с советами проблем не будет =)

----------

